# Beef Melt...



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

Has anyone fed this?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sounds like a sandwich, lol- what is beef melt?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

When I Googled I found differing answers as to what Beef Melt is:

"It is a muscle that occurs inside a cows digestive system"

"For those of you who want to know, I found out that beef melt is actually beef pancreas."


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

That is what I read also Lauri. I asked the butcher awhile back on it and he also said muscle that occurs inside a cows digestive system. He said people buy it to crab, crawfish and fish with. It is always in big packs, but I found it in smaller packs so picked some up to try on the dogs. I cut off small pieces to let them taste it first and they loved it. I'm guessing I should treat this as OM? It is cheap!

It is bloody like liver, and the white part is hard and round in shape. May not feed that white part..

Here is a pic..


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

Here is what it looks like cut in half. The white part is extremely tough, would you feed the white part also?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Wow - it looks alot like a heart.

Don't know on the white stuff. Could it be fat??


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

I thought it was fat at first, but after I cut into it, not so sure. It is really HARD, and it actually made up of ball shapes. There was also an outer skin part that was so dang tough. The texture of the meat is almost the same texture of tongue. It is not mushy like liver gets when thawed, just bloody like it. It has no strong smell either..MAF I don't smell anything from it really. I fed it tonight, but am giving small portions like I do OM. Just not sure about that white hard ball looking stuff..Wonder what that could be.. 

I know it almost looks like a heart inside huh? I'm going to call our local slaughter place and ask them about it, as there is not much on it..


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Absolutely looks like beef heart to me. See all the heart valves? Cool huh!? The white is fat and is hard. I feed it- the fat, but separate it among the bags so no bag is like all fat. Good find if it is cheap. I feed it like muscle meat and in fact beef heart is very lean and should digest well. High in iron.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

They said it was not beef heart though, as they sell that also. I don't know, I wonder why they would sell under that name?..I still need to call the slaughter house as I know they will know, since it is used for crabbing and fishing around here..But yes I see the valves..lol


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I am sure that is beef heart- I cut one up last night


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

Well after calling 2 places and stopping into my local butcher, it is non of the above we talked about. It is the spleen, the part that filters everything. If you look up a cows spleen it has vessels attached to it, which we see and think are valves. My butcher even pulled out his order book to prove to me that it is infact what it is. I said are you sure it is not hearts, he said positive..We sell those too.. 

Now I'm not sure if I should feed it at all. Thoughts???


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

I would feed it! I think it's consider organ meat though? So you would feed small amounts at a time? I'm not 100% sure on that though, but this has been an interesting thread. 

My first reaction when reading beef melt was to salivate over the thought of a reuben.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would think of it like the liver. It's a filter - no a waste STORAGE unit. It filters out the gunk and passes it along to be disposed.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

The other day I did give it more like MM, but 1/2 the amount and mixed in some tripe with it. They did have a bit of loose poops. So I'll stick with feeding as OM instead. Thanks guys!!


----------

